# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  ideas for security hardware for frames

## kay

I'm looking for ideas for secure hanging of framed 2D works.  There are two previous threads about security hardware but most links are broken.

What kind of security hardware is available? 

What are other ways to secure paintings to the wall?

Any advice is appreciated!

----------


## fsattler

I have been using the "T" lock security hangers for years in our museum. Just bought them off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/security-hard...51332682&psc=1

----------


## efrates

There are also magnetic alarms available as well.

----------

